# Ubuntu oder Mint Cinnamon ? Alternativen ?



## DasWurmi (29. Februar 2016)

Heyho,

ich hab vor kurzem angefangen mich mal etwas mit der Materie Linux zu beschäftigen.
Die in der Überschrift genannten sind ja wohl die bekanntesten/beliebtesten Distributionen.

Laufen soll das ganze auf einem kleinen Netbook, welches mir als kleiner Begleiter dienen soll. (Im Urlaub, für Präsentationen/Referate...)

Auf dem Ding läuft eigentlich Windows7, jetzt Windows 10, welches jedoch wesentlich träger ist und schlechter läuft
als das jetzt mal zum Testen installierte Ubuntu (Unter Windows gibt es Treiberprobleme, etc.)
Ubuntu gefällt mir soweit ganz gut, ist allerdings auch das einzige Linux, das ich bisher ausprobiert habe.

Meine Frage ist recht einfach. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für speziell für mich (Bin in dem Gebiet wirklich Anfänger),
Vor- oder Nachteile beider oder gänzlich andere Alternativen? Distributionen von Linux gibt´s ja wie Sand am Meer...


Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Februar 2016)

Mein Favorit ist Linux Mint, aber auch nur wegen der Cinnamon Oberfäche.


Ich glaube solange du nicht gleich Arch Linux oder sowas ausprobieren willst gibt's da keine nennenswerten Unterschiede, bis auf die Oberfläche.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (29. Februar 2016)

Eine der benutzerfreundlichsten Distros sind in der Tat Ubuntu und das darauf basierende Linux Mint.
Bin selbst Anfänger und komm mit Mint gut zurecht. Ich finde wenn man noch nicht allzu viel Erfahrung hat fährt man mit denen ganz gut

Aus dem Stegreif fällt mir außer denen noch openSUSE ein. Ist auch einen Blick wert.


----------



## Kotor (29. Februar 2016)

Nimm 1.) Linux Mint oder 2.) Ubuntu

kotor


----------



## rabe08 (29. Februar 2016)

Mint ist ein Ubuntu-Abkömmling, Ubuntu ein Debian-Abkömmling. Alles nicht dramatisch. Bei allen Distris hast Du die Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Desktopumgebungen, einfach installieren, z.B. per sudo apt-get install lxde, beim nächsten Anmelden auswählen, fertig. Es können sogar mehrere Desktopumgebungen installiert sein, je nach Laune kannst Du Dir was aussuchen. Sachen wie unity und cinnamon sind individueller und oft nur für die jeweilige Distri verfügbar. Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat, ist es auch sehr komfortabel, direkt mit einem Window Manager zu arbeiten, ohne Desktopumgebung. Kennt der Windows User nicht. Ist aber Geschmackssache. Mit Ubuntu machst Du nichts falsch, ich mag nur unity nicht. Ich arbeite mit Debian und meistens mit dem LXDE-Desktop.


----------



## Pittermann (29. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch vor kurzem auf Linux Mint umgestiegen, und alles läuft wunderbar. Die Cinnamon-Oberfläche ist selbsterklärend und an Programmen ist schon eine ganze Menge vorinstalliert.
Aber die Mint-Server wurden wohl kürzlich gehackt, da solltest Du vorsichtig sein.


----------



## DasWurmi (29. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Antworten !

Die Programme die unter Ubuntu funktionieren, funktionieren praktisch auch alle unter Mint ? Bzw. die Handhabung ist die gleiche ?
Wenn ich mir ein paar Bilder ansehe finde ich die Cinnamon-Oberfläche relativ Windows-Ähnlich. Da gefällt mir Ubuntu eigentlich schon ganz gut.


----------



## SimonG (29. Februar 2016)

Für ein Netbook empfehle ich einen sparsamen Desktop: LXDE, XFCE oder MATE. Für die letzten beiden gibt es CD-Images bei Linux Mint. Damit sollte die Installation ein Kinderspiel sein.Ich persönlich nutze Fedora Linux mit dem Gnome Desktop, weil dort die Softwarepakete oft aktueller sind als bei Ubuntu/Mint. Für eine normale Nutzung sollte das aber keinen Ausschlag geben. Fedora ist stellenweise etwas "frickeliger" als die Debian/Ubuntu/Mint Familie.


----------



## DasWurmi (29. Februar 2016)

Hab irgendwas gelesen, dass Cinnamon praktisch rausfällt, wenn die Graka kein 3D kann. Wirkt sich das bei mir aus mit meinem Atom N550? Kann mich nämlich an 
in die Richtung schlagende Meldungen erinnern (Google Earth). Kann aber auch sein dass ich jetzt was völlig anderes meine ^^.

Wie verhält sich denn die Performance von Mint zu Ubuntu? Da Mint im Prinzip mehr dabei hat, sollte Ubuntu etwas Ressourcenschonender arbeite, seh ich das richtig ?


----------



## maikeru (1. März 2016)

Cinnamon sowie auch Unity kosten auf einem Netbook "wertvolle" Ressourcen.

Mein Tipp, der Mate Desktop. Schlank und schnell und wird aktiv weiterentwickelt (im Gegensatz zu XF..)

Bekommst mit Ubuntu als auch mit Mint.

Mein Tipp --> Teste Ubuntu Mate 16.04 Beta 

 Ubuntu Mate 16.04

Ubuntu MATE 16.4 (Xenial Xerus) Beta 1

Diese Ubuntu "GeschmacksRichtung" passt einfach super zu schwachen Rechnern


----------



## DasWurmi (1. März 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal angucken !


----------



## nordischerdruide (8. Mai 2016)

Ich habe ja auch noch ein NETBOOK (ASUS 1000H) was ich mir 2009 kaufte.
Im übrigen für die gleichen Zwecke @DasWurmi 
Seiner Zeit war noch Windows XP vorinstalliert und ich installierte Ubuntu 08.10 daneben.
Bis zum Kernel 2.6.38 lief Linux auch auf schwachen Geräten recht flott.
Mit dem Kernel 3 fingen es an, nicht mehr so flott zu laufen.
Deshalb versuchten verschiedene Derivate bzw. Desktopoberflächen das Problem aufzufangen.
Ab Ubuntu 10.10 nutze ich Unity 2D (Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de), was ich persönlich für ein NETBOOK auch als optimale Desktopoberfläche ansehe.
Derzeit läuft noch Ubuntu 12.04 LTS mit Unity 2D auf meinen Gerät. Schade nur, dass es ab 12.10 kein 2D mehr gibt.Das hätten sie ruhig weiter laufen lassen können.
Allerdings gibt es ja verschiedenen Linuxdistributionen und Desktopoberflächen.


----------



## _maxe (8. Mai 2016)

Distribution ist eigentlich egal. Mit Mint machst du da nichts falsch..

Als Desktopobefläche kann ich dir aber mal emfehlen, lxde oder xfce auszuprobieren.
Finde ich die besten DE's überhaupt, da sparsam und sehr gut anpassbar.
Mit einigen Tweaks und dem richtigen Theme kann das auch schon sehr Modern aussehen.

gruß


----------



## nordischerdruide (8. Mai 2016)

lxde, xfce und mate  habe ich auch zusätzlich auf ubuntu installiert.
sind recht schonende oberflächen die nicht viel vom system an leistung abzwacken.
in punkto MINT oder anderer linuxdistri ist das eher eine geschmacksfrage. ein großer vorteil jedoch von mint,es ist alles wichtige schon vorinstalliert.
bei ubuntu (Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de) muss man ja noch hand anlegen.


----------

